# Goats horn



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A few pics. of a chap shaping goats horn. It was a new material for him to use .Ihave never seen it done or seen a crook made from it.

He is making a ladies crook , i think, not a lot of material to play with

Th horn which is hollow has a a dowel pushed into the center of the horn very firmly to prvent the horn from buckling in on its self causing a fold

the alloy press fixture is placed in a metal frame and forced to close using a 6ton trolley jack

Its the same process used to bend rams horn but mor difficult i assume due to the lack of material in the horn







The horn being heated with the heat gun







the type of press used







the press in a closed position







the horn inserted into the press







heating the horn and pressing using a 6 ton trolley jack







pressing







adding adjustable screw ring to prevent the horn from buckling







pressing a inch at a time







At this stage a inch gap is left to keep the traight edge when the horn is curved. This will be filed later







The rest of the horn is pressed round .this takes about 4 hours as each time the horn is pressed its left to cool for a few mins pushed another inch into the press and reheated for every inch. This was as much as could be done in a 4hour session

. hopeing to get more pics. at the next workshop


----------

